# ARTICLE IN GRAZIA - GOING ABROAD FOR DONOR EGGS



## karen1 (May 17, 2005)

Hello everyone, just thought you might be interested in an article in this weeks Grazia magazine about going abroad for donor eggs.

I tried to explain in the interview some of the facts about why people go abroad for treatment and my feelings on buying donor eggs, as I'm tired of reading negative uninformed articles in the press.

Karen xx


----------



## Kitty kat (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi karen

I read the article yesterday, I'm curious, did you feel you were accurately portrayed?

K


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Ooooh I will be buying it this week then


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

I read it,  wondered who it was!  Nice pics!!!


----------



## janeup (Jan 15, 2005)

Really nice piece - bought the mag in my lunch hour to look at Kate and Tom pics...thought you came across very well. Well done for doing this.  Very courageous and wonderful thing to do. Are you on tv too next week?


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Well Done Karen   Lovely piccy !!!  

I am going to send you an IM when I get 2 minutes !!

BTW - Does anyone know where the writer got the £8k payment to donors in spain from ?  My whole DE ICSI tx, travel & accommodation for 3 of us and donor didn't come to nearly that much !  I think the donor got 1,000euros.


----------



## hola69 (Nov 17, 2005)

Hi Karen,

thought the article was very good..your kids are gorgeous too   Im off tomorrow to AV...will keep you posted,

Love Lesley xxx


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

karen, was that you on "child against all odds" -very brave to be on t.v. - so appreciate that people like you are willing to be the human side to our story - i think it was well covered - how did you feel seeing it?


----------



## karen1 (May 17, 2005)

Hi Safarigirl, it was me in the program.  I posted on the Altra Vita thread my thoughts about the program.  I really hope that this will help people in a similar situation.  With the Prof referring to us as 'finding a donor who would sell her eggs on the internet' and 'buying eggs from a donor', it wasnt like that at all, I really hope this does not put people off going abroad for treatment.

Karen xx


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

I know - it was annoying, but the media do love those "slants" on the story.  I felt and your Dh were very brave.  Well done for doing it, we really do need to people to see the "face of donor conception" and i think you did it marvelously.  What reaction have you had from famiy and friends since the programee, i am sure you will get lots of positive feedback.  Anyway with regard to Prof Winston's remakrs,  I think we are possibly more tuned into those type of things as well, and the general viewing public will have probably not picked it up ....
PS your children are beautiful ....


----------



## Teoroy (Oct 1, 2004)

Hi Karen, I hope you don't mind me asking how the professor contacted you to be included in the programme? I really loved it and I must adimit that I was jealous of you! Now I can say it, so I hope I will be forgiven.


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

karen i wonder if i could ask you a question - last night they showed you saying you i think when you were about 3 months pregnant, that you had not thought through using donor eggs and were now pregnant and were worrying about the implications ... i was not sure if this was one remark that you made with no context, or if so, how your thoughts changed as your pregnancy progressed ...


----------



## karen1 (May 17, 2005)

Hi Safarigirl, the comments I made about having a donor egg when I was three months pregnant where correct. I decided against having counselling as I thought I had come to terms with it.  I was so wrapped up in trying to have another baby, I didn't think of the consequences of being pregnant after receiving treatment with a donor egg. For example I worried what the child would look like etc. But as my pregnancy progressed I began to bond with my baby and when he was born I could not believe the amount of love I had for him.  My DD is from my own eggs and now I have my DS and I love them both the same.  If I  hadn't gone down the donor route Jack wouldn't have existed and I would not have had another baby. I really do not think it matters, it takes more to be a mum than just producing an egg.  I'm sorry if this sounds really slushy, but this was the best decision I ever made.

Karen xx


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

thank you for that karen, i was just interested to hear your response, as i felt that the programme had picked up on this issue, but not allowed for you to respond ... i appreciate you letting me know, and hey slushy, why not, he's gorgeous....


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi Karen - I got your IM - thank you - I will respond properly when I get the chance 

I just wanted to thank you for being so honest about your feelings once you were pg with donor eggs - I think its something we all worry about but feel we cannot share with others.  I know I had feelings of worry and had I done the right thing etc, again, because I was so wrapped up in having another baby.  I was on the rollercoaster of tx and being pregnant was a bit like being at the top and I was suddenly worrying about the ride down it !!!   I have spoken to a few of the girls on FF about this - each one had been too scared to talk about it because of the reaction they might receive - but I now know its totally normal !

I think you are very brave to be the first to be so honest !!!

xx


----------



## Grumpygirl (Oct 24, 2004)

I just went to buy this and I can't find it- reckon I got the next week's copy! Doh.  

Oh well, got some celebrity gossip. Anyone prepared to scan it? The article, not the celeb gossip. 

Take care
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

GG - i'm sure i still have it, will check and if so will IM you for your address so you can read it - theres even info on tomcats wedding!!


----------

